# MP3 player with folder sorting



## Red_Machine (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

My Commodore eVic has been having issues with its hard drive (as they all do), and it's getting to the point where I want a replacement.  I would prefer it to sort the MP3s by folder as opposed to the iPod way of sorting it by album, artist, track, etc.

Buying used it not a problem as I don't think many manufacturers sort the MP3s like that these days.  Storage will be at least 4GB but preferably 8GB+.

Cheers.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 22, 2011)

Come on guys, anyone?

At least one with drag-and-drop sync and a good battery life.  I don't like being tied to a program.


----------



## repman244 (Jun 22, 2011)

My Sony NWZ-A845 has folder sorting, I think most Sony MP3 players do if not all of them


----------



## TC-man (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

I believe that Cowon (iAudio) and iRiver mp3/digital players still support folder sorting and drag & drop. If it comes to sound quality, Cowon is perhaps the best choice (e.g. the S9 or J3), but their mp3-/digitalplayers aren't cheap.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

Well that depends on how much you are willing to spend. These days you can get a decent player for £40, the Sansa Clip.


----------

